

Contribute to Ada Lovelace Day - jdmitch
https://witness.theguardian.com/assignment/5253fb57e4b0099005df3644?INTCMP=mic_231147

======
kseistrup
Am I the only one who associates “Deep Throat” with this name? I know it's
Linda, but still…

